# Seidokan / Shian Toma



## jboler (Nov 29, 2021)

Can anyone tell me who is currently the head of Shian Toma's Seidokan?  Would anyone have contact information?  This is for research purposes only.

Thanks.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 29, 2021)

jboler said:


> Can anyone tell me who is currently the head of Shian Toma's Seidokan?  Would anyone have contact information?  This is for research purposes only.
> 
> Thanks.








						RyukokuSeidokan.org
					

The official site for the Ryukoku Seidokan Karate Kobudo Renmei (RSKKR).  Servicing the Headquarters in Okinawa Japan and Okinawa Seidokan Practitioners abroad.



					seidokankarate.org
				




Hope this helps.


----------



## jboler (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks.  Just wanted to be sure that this was the appropriate resource to use.


----------

